# NEMBA Fest



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 6, 2014)

Who's going? I heard talk of Woodcore heading up. Anyone else planning on being around? I am still not 100% on my plans but it would be sweet to do a meet-up if people are around


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll be there! Heading up first thing on Friday morning.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2014)

TR's and pics please.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 6, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> I'll be there! Heading up first thing on Friday morning.



Are you guys camping? I didn't make it last year and I am not sure what the whole scene is like at the camping spot.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 6, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Are you guys camping? I didn't make it last year and I am not sure what the whole scene is like at the camping spot.



We're not camping, staying in a condo up at the ski area. The camping area always seemed to be a good time. Plenty of space and adequate facilities. They always fire up a big bonfire and last year someone even got married right in the middle of the camping area.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2014)

I was really hoping to make it this year, but that Saturday is 1 of 2 that I have to work this summer.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 17, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=816596935024887&set=a.160829023935018.34536.126320284052559[/FONT]


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.wcax.com/story/25807583/tim-mcguire-talks-about-nemba-fest


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 18, 2014)

Tim seemed nervous.

More of her please.

:beer:


----------



## dlague (Jun 18, 2014)

Wonder if the trails get crowded or backed up!  Imagine having a tentative rider ahead of you on a single track.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> Wonder if the trails get crowded or backed up!  Imagine having a tentative rider ahead of you on a single track.



Not at all. The network is large enough to support the festival and riding volume is not much different from a normal weekend.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks fun.

With that said I'll be at STAB on Fri/Sat.


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2014)

Did anyone make it?  If so, how was it?  Weather was great!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 24, 2014)

NEMBA Fest was awesome! Weather was perfect, trails fast and tacky. Decent crowd but most trails where quiet.


----------

